# Ariens 28 SHO v Cub Cadet 3X HD v Husqvarna 327P



## lordofdaping (Oct 7, 2015)

First time poster here and I wanted to start by saying that I am incredibly grateful for all of the information the users on here have provided, it has helped tremendously in my research.

I have narrowed my search to 3 possible machines and am looking for input on what I should be buying:

Ariens:

Seems like a very solid machine, very little plastic parts, solid reputation. Not sure how I feel about the auto turn. I have slopped interlocking brick driveway that is need of repair and is somewhat undulated, will that impact the auto turn at all? Also no heated hand-grips like the other two machines but not sure if that really matters with proper gloves.

Cub Cadet:

Has all of the bells and whistles for the lowest price. Not sure about the engine, have heard some mixed comments about potential long term reliability. Not sure if the three stage system really helps or is more of a marketing ploy. Any feedback on how the three stage handles heavy wet snow would be appreciated. I see a lot of plastic parts on the dash so not sure what to think about that or if I should be concerned.

Husqvarna:

A lot of unknowns with this machine as it is pretty new. I'm a little concerned about Husqvarna as consumer reports indicates they have the highest percentage of repairs. I really like the idea of the hydro transmission. Reliability is a big concern for me.

I would love to hear anyone's feedback on which machine they think might best. FYI I love in southern Ontario right in the snow belt and am often faced with huge dumps a few times a year. This is my first snow blower purchase and I'm finding it difficult to settle on which machine to buy.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

while i have an old 1984 cub cadet that is built like a tank, I am not impressed by the new 3 stage machines. While the Ariens may be more expensive and not have hand warmers I would buy the Ariens


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just got delivery of my 280 SHO and all i can say is that this thing is a TANK. It is a solid well built machine and i CANNOT wait to give it a whirl this winter. Welcome to SBF BTW!!!


----------



## lordofdaping (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks CarlB. What has disappointed you about the three stage machines?

I agree the Ariens do seem like they are built like a thank.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

lordofdaping said:


> Thanks CarlB. What has disappointed you about the three stage machines?
> 
> I agree the Ariens do seem like they are built like a thank.


I just think the build quality of the Ariens is much better than the Cub and I don't think the three stage works any better than a good two stage machine. 


In my opinion you can't go wrong with the Ariens but you might with the Cub. Not sure who makes the Cub anymore.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi lordofdaping and welcome to the forum. Do a forum search for the Husqvarna ST324P and you will find some very recent interesting thoughts and conclusions about the 300 series Husqvarna. Having said that the Ariens SHO series is one of my faves. From what other forum users say, I think the auto-turn feature would work just fine for you.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

CarlB said:


> I just think the build quality of the Ariens is much better than the Cub and I don't think the three stage works any better than a good two stage machine.
> 
> 
> In my opinion you can't go wrong with the Ariens but you might with the Cub. Not sure who makes the Cub anymore.


The Cub Cadet is made by MTD. It is the same machine as the 3 stage Troy-Bilt etc..


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am a long time subscriber to Consumer Reports however they have been wrong many times. I tend to disagree with their snowblower ratings as well as their testing methodology.

Regarding the machines you listed here they are all pretty solid in their own way. What I have read on the 3 stage MTD built Cub Cadet it is good for heavy snow storms and the plow pile but is sloppy on everything else leaving scattered snow all over the place.

The Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO is arguably the best bang for your buck, it is well built, has good power with the newer Gen III 306cc LCT engine along with the SHO belts, pulleys and impeller. This machine will throw the snow very far. However it lacks the quick turn chute or heated hand grips (heated grips not a big deal for me I do not have a huge time consuming driveway). The over the dash crank chute is a little cumbersome but should be trouble free for many years.


The Husky is a nice machine it has the previous Gen II LCT engine the 291cc variant on this model. However this machine is loaded with niceties like: included steel & polymer skid shoes (I think all manufacturers should include both), drift cutters and a hydro automatic transmission allowing for shifting on the fly a really nice feature, along with an easy chute control. This machine will offer you the best balance of performance and features but is also the most costly.

Good luck with whichever machine you choose.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

If the ONLY thing that holds someone back from purchasing an Ariens machine is heated hand grips, then negotiate that in the deal when you are working with a dealer. 

I did that on my deluxe 30. I think it cost me $20 to have it done, normally a $50 or $80 add on. I cannot remember as it was a couple years back now and my mind is full of other numbers.

Just tossing it out there.

Getting back on topic, Lord, if your brick drive is a little chewed up, you may wanna make sure you jack up your scraper bar. Hooking the scraper bar on a loose or raised brick will not only toy with the auto turn, but shear a pin for sure.


----------



## laptopquestions (Oct 1, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> If the ONLY thing that holds someone back from purchasing an Ariens machine is heated hand grips, then negotiate that in the deal when you are working with a dealer.


Heated hand grips really the deciding factor? What happens when people need to snow rake, actually shovel or just hang out in the cold for awhile  Might be worth getting the proper snow gear to start with .


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

At full list price the heated handgrip kit for the Ariens is under $80 and takes 30 minutes or so to install. It can be added anytime. In fact, my son is getting it for his Deluxe 28+ for his birthday, just don't tell.


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

I read that the 3 stage machines are less effective on smaller quantities of snow. They tend to blow it out in front of the auger housing with the middle impeller, instead of sending it back to the chute.

I have no direct experience, just what I read. It does make sense to me, though, with that huge impeller in between the augers.

For what it's worth, I did a lot of research between an Ariens, Troy-Built and Craftsman for a 28" or 30". I ended up with an Ariens Platinum SHO 30. A lot more than I was originally planning to spend ($1799), but my local dealer 3 miles from home gave same pricing as internet stores, free delivery and set up, 5 year warranty, and the 18 month interest free financing made it easier to swallow. I figure it's the last SB I'll ever need to buy. 

Troy-Built from Lowes, was a good price, but service is not available and the closest Troy-Built dealer is a 30 minute drive. I inquired about the Lowes extended warranty and they said it's basically a plan to pickup and deliver the machine. The guy added that the service they use is not great about returning calls and service is slow. That was a big deal breaker for me.

Craftsman sold out of and discontinued their 30" 357cc 2 stager and all that was left was a 28" with a 243cc engine. Almost 1/2 the price of my chosen Ariens, but seems under powered for my 190' driveway with a large turning area in front of the garage + an island to go around. It would get the job done, but would probably take twice as long. Free time is very important to me as I'm a very involved BSA volunteer - Scoutmaster, Council Training Chair and Council Executive board.


----------



## lordofdaping (Oct 7, 2015)

Well after agonizing over this decision I pulled the trigger and picked up the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. I bought at a local dealer who is about 10 minutes away which was a key factor in the decision. 

I'm really excited to test out as soon as the snow flies and I will post my thoughts.

One thing I noticed was that even the lowest forward speed seemed to be pretty quick, anyway to adjust that?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

lordofdaping said:


> One thing I noticed was that even the lowest forward speed seemed to be pretty quick, anyway to adjust that?


You can adjust the shift linkage to give slightly slower forward speeds and slightly faster reverse. In theory you could also cut another notch in the dash between R1 and F1, but I wouldn't use that method on a brand new machine.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

lordofdaping said:


> Well after agonizing over this decision I pulled the trigger and picked up the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. I bought at a local dealer who is about 10 minutes away which was a key factor in the decision.
> 
> I'm really excited to test out as soon as the snow flies and I will post my thoughts.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that even the lowest forward speed seemed to be pretty quick, anyway to adjust that?



Congrats on the nice new machine, good choice.


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

lordofdaping said:


> Well after agonizing over this decision I pulled the trigger and picked up the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. I bought at a local dealer who is about 10 minutes away which was a key factor in the decision.
> 
> I'm really excited to test out as soon as the snow flies and I will post my thoughts.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that even the lowest forward speed seemed to be pretty quick, anyway to adjust that?


Congrats! How'd you get it to stay on the ceiling? :wink::huh:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

montclair2525 said:


> Congrats! How'd you get it to stay on the ceiling? :wink::huh:


Those new fangled tires must have amazing traction.


----------

